# Code 43760 when removing a PEG tube?



## baileybu2 (May 2, 2012)

PA did not change the tube only did a removal. Would 43760 still be appropriate to bill out?


----------



## suzhowell (May 2, 2012)

For a removal in the office setting you should bill the appropriate E & M code.


----------



## Jmeannm (May 2, 2012)

*Tube removal*

Removal is included in the code for placement of the tube so you only need to bill the appropriate e/m code for the visit in the office.


----------



## drbala05 (Sep 23, 2014)

can we bill 43760 for NG tube replacement done by nurse?


----------

